# D750 with Circular Eye Cup



## vipgraphx (Oct 20, 2014)

Just wanted to show you all a little mod I did with the D750.

First off I have always liked the circular Eye piece on the pro body FX cameras. I really used to the D700 and when I saw that the D750 did not have the circular eye cup I was a little bummed out. Of course its not going to make better pictures but to me it was always more comfterable while viewing.

This is a very simple mod and cost is low. I ordered this part from ebay.

Eye Cup Eyecup for Nikon D300 DSLR New in Plastic | eBay


and it fit right on no problem.

The one thing about this eye cup is at has a little glass  protective piece right behind the eye cup so I can see it getting dirty and maybe some glare. It can be removed very easy by unscrewing the eye cup and removing the glass.

I also had the HOODMAN eye cup from before that I can fit circular eye cup I got from ebay right on

Amazon.com : Hoodman H-EyeN22S HoodEYE for Nikon Square 22mm SLR Line : Camera Lens Hoods : Camera & Photo


here are some photos of the camera with the simple easy mod.




Untitled by VIPGraphX, on Flickr

the circular eye cup from ebay taken apart



Untitled by VIPGraphX, on Flickr

the combo of the goodman plastic base and the round circular eye cup from ebay 



Untitled by VIPGraphX, on Flickr

D750 with the circular eye cup from ebay



Untitled by VIPGraphX, on Flickr




Untitled by VIPGraphX, on Flickr

D750 with the Hoodman base and the circular eye cup from ebay



Untitled by VIPGraphX, on Flickr




Untitled by VIPGraphX, on Flickr

This can be done on any nikon camera with rectangular eye piece. the cost was only $6.81 and if you wanted to add the goodman which is really not necessary add another $20. 

The one benefit I can see about using the Hoodman with this circular cup is that the Hoodman seems to have a much more secure fit on the base plate that mounts to the camera. It is actually hard to take off.


----------



## Roba (Oct 20, 2014)

Love the hoods!

But my question is, is that real grass or artificial?


----------



## vipgraphx (Oct 20, 2014)

Roba said:


> Love the hoods!
> 
> But my question is, is that real grass or artificial?



Honestly I don't know I thought it was plastic at first until I unscrewed it. It looks and feels to me like piece of glass.


----------



## snerd (Oct 20, 2014)

Grass, not glass!!


----------



## vipgraphx (Oct 20, 2014)

Oh hahahahaha, it's artificial.


----------



## Roba (Oct 21, 2014)

Haha!
 I thought that's a man with dedication, too trim each blade into perfect rectangles..

How are you finding the D750?


----------



## vipgraphx (Oct 21, 2014)

Roba said:


> Haha!
> I thought that's a man with dedication, too trim each blade into perfect rectangles..
> 
> How are you finding the D750?



Yeah no way I got this artificial grass so I did not have to do yard work….hahaha.

D750 is working out thus far. I have not really had the chance to test drive it as much as I would like but I can not really find any 
faults in it. I think at this point I can say it is a nice camera with great performance and features.


----------



## shadowlands (Oct 22, 2014)

Nice. I had a Hoodman on my D300 back in the days. Nice.


----------

